
CoreOS vs. RancherOS - seanhn
It looks like RancherOS (27MB) has smaller footprint than CoreOS (150MB), from ISO image size perspective.<p>Should I consider it super than CoreOS in the Docker-native OS distro land?
======
jfrisby
Until Docker is more robust, I would avoid RancherOS -- although I quite like
the simple appeal of it.

Docker still has issues where the supervisory process can be badly behaved and
having user-level services in a docker supervisor within Docker doesn't fully
insulate you from that.

Further, much of the functionality of Systemd is actually quite interesting in
the context of a large cluster of machines and it remains to be seen if
Rancher will fill the gap as well.

